# Queens



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm running all topbar hives, so I just make up a queenless nuc and park them in there in my holder bar. Very well cared for. Others with Langs and queen excluders will put them up in a top box


----------



## bob393 (Aug 4, 2015)

Excellent idea, that should work!

I should only need a week, two at the most.


----------

